# Destroyer of Worlds - Imperium sign up thread!!!



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

This is going to be quite possihbly the largets RP that has ever graced Heresy! 

There are going to be 3 factions, a thread and a GM for each!

Imperium: (me) 8 members in the squad!!!!
Chaos: Noisemarine (Noise Marine) 6 MEMBERS IN THE SQUAD
Xenos (Tau, Eldar or Ork): (Vaz) *3 MEMBERS IN THE SQUAD*

see if you can find the subtle hint above to scratch your heretical/xeno itch for this RP (its no fun to get to the big climactic battle, only to find no-one to fight...)

all player entries must be in this format:
NAME:
RACE: (SM, Guard, SoB, ][)
EQUIPMENT:
PERSONALITY:
APPEARENCE:
BACKGROUND:
AGE:
HOMEWORLD:

dont over-stack wargear, we will tell you if you have too much

RP will start once we have enough people in all sectors!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

my character:
NAME: Cassius Mereel
RACE: Space Marines
EQUIPMENT: Boltgun, two blades mounted on his forearms (popwered), boltpistol, frag and krak grenades, bionics.
PERSONALITY: cool and calculating, at least untill combat is joined, during which he drops into an unsettling combat rage. Also quite fatalistic (normal for his chapter)
APPEARENCE: slightly shorter then most marines, dark brown, short hair. Mark resembling a curled scorpion on his right cheek, multiple facial scars (from a grenade blast), right arm is fully mechanical, left arm from elbow on is bionical, right foot is a metallic replacement.
BACKGROUND: youngest member of his chapter to develop "the mark" (mark on his cheek, its a side effect of Tzentch trying to corrupt his chapter after stranding them in a system he put a warp bubble around). After being somehow launched out of the Scorpinox System, he managed to get a suit of power ormour from the Salamanders (parent chapter). on The Relic, he lost his foot and arms, he escaped in a life-pod, which luckilly dropped out of the warp near a Black Templars crusade fleet, where he received his bionics and had his blades powered. Spends most of his time trying to find a way back to his chapter so he can update them on the state of the Imperium at large, as such, he prefers to capture and interrogate any Tzentch worshipping traitors before killing them (always takes a trophy from his 'informants').
AGE: 50
HOMEWORLD: Scorpinox 9


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

How much is 'Enough'? :laugh:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> How much is 'Enough'? :laugh:


questions like that should be entered from PM, and also clarify what you actually want to know...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

lots. we are really hopin for somewhere in the ballpark of 10ish per side...
hope that answere your question.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Nifty! 
NAME: Jason Vern
Race: IG (Comisar if I may?)
Equipment: Bolt pistol, Chainsword, augmentic eye, 2 Frag grenades, Greatcoat+Flack, Vol 1-263-A12(mostly prares and scripture) of the tactica imperium. 
Personality: Stansard Comisar, gruff and and verry strict.
Aperence: Short black(slightly gray hair, almost compleatly hidden behind his cap, one eye large and metalic black with scar tisue around it, and broad sholders, draped with his heavy black coat. His uniform is mostly black with dark gray highlights.
Background: Conscripted into the Cadian 114th, Jason made a name for himself as a night fighter, this was partly due to the fact his eye got shot off by a lasgun on low power early in his carrere and was replaced by an augmentic one that could see infared the specrom. After quite a while he was recognised by the Comisarant as an exeptional leader, and they took him in and trained him as a comisar. When he became assigned to his old regiment he insisted on an all black uniform in recognition of his old night fighting roll..
Age: 56
Homeworld: Cadia


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome aboard!
and yes, Commisair is fine


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Are multiple (one for each faction) characters allowed? 

Anyways, onto the sign up.

NAME: Gur''Tark Andronus, Chapter Master of the Architects of Malice
RACE: Marines
EQUIPMENT: Chain bladed Halberd, made of Carcharadont teeth (power halberd), Storm Shield with in built storm bolter. Oh, and a Chapter of astartes at his order.
PERSONALITY: Flint hard and cold as ice. Absolute hatred for chaos, and Personal fury against Abaddon and his bodyguard. The end always justify the means. Has no compassion for those in the Imperium who leave themselves open to the the predations of chaos. It leads to conflict with certain chapters who focus on humanitarian aid.
APPEARENCE: A giant of a man, he is as tall as marine in Terminator armour, and as broad as well. He has a remarkably clean face, with no scarring - testament to his abilities, rather than cowardice. His armour is larger than normal to accomodatehis frame. Other thana royal blue cape with white trim, it's unardorned. The armour is Predominantly pure white, with royal blue Shoulder Pads, back pack and details.
BACKGROUND: A null, he was found by an Inquisition Black Ship. The Inquisitor found Gur'Tark was also working on a secret compound geneseed, splicing two of the loyalist chapters, after reading files on that the Grey Knights had been created by mixing the DNA of those from the Eisenstein. Under close watch by the Grey Knights and Ordo Malleus, he underwent training as part of Death watch Kill Teams, secretly. He proved successful, and trials began for the new founding. When the Chapter was formed, it was larger than most. Their first major campiagn (13th Black Crusade) saw the chapter decimated. When reformed, it split into three Chapters.
AGE: 217 years old.
HOMEWORLD: Fedrid, but the Chapter recruits from those who either are nulls from tribal/feral/deathworlds (but not Pariahs), or show a purity of purpose the rival a Grey Knights.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Vaz: you may have a chapter-master as your chara, but you cant drag your entire chapter around with you, thats a little much (has the possibility to shatter (yea, not only break, but shatter) the RP pretty easy))

I'm gonna say you will have to choose a side, deeing as it would confuse people, and lead to serius interest conflicts to have one in multiple.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Name: Vurth Haleth
Race: IG (sniper/assasin)
Equipment: Sniper rifle, 5 concealed combat knives, camelionite
Personality: Cold, secretive
Appearance: Slightly smaller than most people, with no facial hair, and keeps his head shaved. He always wears dark colors
Background: He grew up an orphan, everybody always picked on him for being small. He decided to join the 209th Special Forces Legion. He was sent to various missions around the Imperium, always as a sniper or an assasin, he soon moved on to more important missions.
Age: about 35
Homeworld: Crithium, a semi-wasteland, with a few Imperium controlled cities, in which the rules are everybody for himself.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> Vaz: you may have a chapter-master as your chara, but you cant drag your entire chapter around with you, thats a little much (has the possibility to shatter (yea, not only break, but shatter) the RP pretty easy))
> 
> I'm gonna say you will have to choose a side, deeing as it would confuse people, and lead to serius interest conflicts to have one in multiple.


No problemo. I was joking about the Chapter though =P. It was more in the background tbh - think Andronus jumping out of a thunderhawk with his Terminators charging into battle like medieval knghts (chain halberd/power lance and shield is a running theme).


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Lets give Chaos and Xenos some attention too.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

NAME: Sophia Varin
RACE: Sister of Battle (Seraphim, if that's ok)
EQUIPMENT: Twin Bolt Pistols, Frag and Krak grenades, Bionics.
PERSONALITY: Fanatic and devoted. Yet she can keep her cool and is very patient.
APPEARENCE: Average height with an athletic body. Short black hair, hazel eyes. Her armour is mostly black with red robes.
BACKGROUND: Sophia like all sisters was an orphan and raised on Ophelia VII where she joined the sister hood. She spent many years in the schola learning the ways of war and about the Empire. She then became a novice and was sent to Armageddon sector. When the Sisters of Battle lost against the Orks in trying to defend Hive Tempestora, Sophia questioned her faith in the Emperor like many other novices. Yet over time Sophia faith returned. After Armageddon where she had fought several battles she was promoted to Seraphim due to her excellent abilities in using twin pistols.
AGE: 31
HOMEWORLD: Silden (hive world)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Vindarius
Race: Space Marines
Equipment: Dreadnought Armour, Multi-Melta, Close Combat weapon, heavy flamer, drop pod (where applicable)
Personality: Silently dominating, Vindarius radiates power and experience encased in his dreadnought armour. He is cold and calculating.
Appearance: Standing tall in his dreadnought armour, he is a dull red-orange, with gold insignia and glowing fuel cells for his flamer and MM.
Age: 10,673
Homeworld: Exodus V
Background: Having survived thousands of year trapped outside known Imperial space, he is one of the first of the 11th Legion, now known as the Legion of Vengeance, to return to Imperial space. He has survived many battles with the necrons, but due to the nature of their weapons, has suffered serious injury, but was deemed worthy of fighting on as one of the Legion's revered dreadnoughts.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

NAME: Captain Jaxxon Kane
RACE: Guard
EQUIPMENT: Bolt Pistol, Power Fist, Frag grenades.
PERSONALITY: Jaxxon is a peoples Captain, popular amongst his men. Funny, laid back and always up for a good time between battles. In battle though he is more serious but has a dislike for the Commisariat and their means of 'maintaining morale' which has bought him into conflict with more than one of them.
APPEARENCE: Average height, brown crew cut hair thats starting to go grey around the edges. Muscular. Usually seen with the arms of his fatigues rolled up.
BACKGROUND: Jaxxon was part of a lesser noble family on Cadia. He volunteered for the guard during the second founding of the 114th. His slightly privaledged position meant he was a Sergeant straight away. Circumstance and several displays of above average battlefield performance led to field promotions, first to Lieutenant, then to Captain.
AGE: 32
HOMEWORLD: Cadia

Hope this is cool with Schafer. Thought it'd be cool if all of the characters weren't entirely unrelated.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Largest RP to grace Heresy? I'm not skipping this one!!!

NAME: Captain Christian Veldt 
RACE: Guard
EQUIPMENT: Bolt Pistol, Power Sword, Harakoni Issue Carapace armour, lasgun 
PERSONALITY: Veldt is loyal, determined and clever, yet very untrustworthy. This is not his fault. Earlier in his career, he and his squad were attacked by a Greater Daemon of Nurgle. Veldt personally defeated the monster with a meltabomb he found during the combat, though the Daemon's spirit possessed him and occasionally controls Veldt's thoughts, whispers obscene things in his ear and generally corrupts him. Though Veldt's belief and will in the Emperor hasn't been compromised, many regard him as heretical. He has a notable hatred of Space Marines, as he views them as freaks and humans gone seriously wrong. He believes that if anyone is going to win the war, it'll be humans, or more specifically, his guard.
APPEARANCE: Veldt has short, cropped mouse brown hair, greying at the temples. Despite normal uniform code, Veldt prefers not to wear the standard captain's cap, but instead the Vox style helmet of the Harakoni regiment.
BACKGROUND: Veldt isn't your regular heroic, bravado guard captain. When he signed up, it wasn't your usual heroic, for the Emperor, volunteering effort. In fact, Veldt can't remember most of it as he was drunk as could be. Due to the recent daemonic incursions, Veldt was drafted to the front on Terminus 4, were his squad, was as earlier mentioned, attacked by a Greater Daemon of Nurgle, which Veldt killed with a Meltabomb. However, he was possessed by the Daemon's spirit, which alters his decisions, corrupts his thoughts and generally messes with his mind. While the most unthinking Commissar would've just had Veldt shot for heresy, the decisions that have been messed with haven't had many repercussions. Most of them are about signing up for missions that would take a special kind of crazy. But this time, the voice seems to be looking for something, and whatever it is, it ain't good. 
AGE: 29, but his faces bears the age that comes from battle
HOMEWORLD: Harakon, a world of low gravity and hive spires that reach into the upper atmosphere. The planet is an excellent recruiting ground for drop regiments. Veldt's regiment is the 181st Harakoni Warhawks.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

grin:OOC: When is it starting?)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

when there are more Chaos and Xeno players, as the idea is to eventually have all three action threads merge into one, and right now, as you can see by the squad members list, you have numbers, and with the addition of Vindarius in a dreadnaught, well, when we get more for the other squads. (that means get others to join, WITHOUT hi-jacking threads though...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

just keeping all the recruitment thread for this on the front page.
onece we hit at least 10 for each squad, we'll be ready to go.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Howsabout we merge the Xenos and chaos. Just thinking out loud, but this is taking ages


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I was thinking that we might merge xenos and chaos, into chaos, it depends on what the xenos RPers have to say about it.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

well, lets ask'em then
cuz this is defianately taking to long.
and hell, if this one goes well enough, and there is interest for more, we will get enough turnout for all three groups in the next one...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

O.K. so heres the scoop, Xeno's all get epic, Chaos get Uber, both to the point where our numbers are negated by their tech/experience/gifts from the gods.

For us, that means we must work as a group to bring any one of them down.'

we should be under way VERY soon.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

So your saying that even a dreadnought could not take them on in one on one


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

O.K. your an exception to that rule...


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Name: Ranger Captain Kharroth
Race: Eldar
Equipment: Heavily customised Long rifle, Dire Blade, Cameleoline Cloak, Rune armour & Plasma Grenades.
Personality: Cool & Collective. Pure of thought and has aburning hatred towards the imperium and chaos aswell. He prefers to be isolated from the craftworlds and just travel with his small squad of pathfinders. He also can perform high profile shots from over 2 or 3 miles . Prefering to stalk his enemy over jumping straight in aswell. 
Background: His craftworld was destroyed not long after he left with a team of approximately 50 eldar rangers. Soon after there numbers dropped to 40 then 30 then 20 and he finally ended upwith a team of 5 hardened Pathfinders who survived all the tests the captain through at them.
Age: 515
Homeworld: Unknown due to the iminent destruction of his craftworld not long after he was trained to fight.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to have you onboard Ste, still, best if you posted in Xenos thread 

Stops us lot getting confused. Most of us are only humans after all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> O.K. your an exception to that rule...


Besides me. :biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Freakin Thechnicallities!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

NoiseMarine said:


> Besides me. :biggrin:


I do believe a 10,000+ year old dreadnought could take on a 10,000+ year old daemon prince . Im fairly sure we are equals :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> I do believe a 10,000+ year old dreadnought could take on a 10,000+ year old daemon prince . Im fairly sure we are equals :biggrin:


hmmmmm... add up the daemon weapon, the magic, daemon bolter, and the fact that I have an army behind me tips the scale. :biggrin:

Edit: oh and the fact that I can move my arms in left and right, something a dread is incapable of


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Dreads can move their arms left and right.... the model just doesn't represent it. Plus, I have a multi-melta, a very powerful anti-anything weapon, a heavy flamer, great for toasting demons and a power claw, "armour, what armour?"  Plus I has armour value :wink:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Daemon Prince... equipped with gear that would make Abaddon worry, with a drach`ynen equivalent (which fluff wise drach`ynen (spelling?) can blow up a landraider with a touch.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you really arguing about who created the strongest fictional character?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I'll just use an act of faith to give myself instant win. So I have the best character! Just kidding. Can't wait for this rp to get started!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Asamodai said:


> Are you really arguing about who created the strongest fictional character?


no, im trying to make it balanced while he is trying to make his uber-powerful. One of the many guidelines that have been put into the official post. Each team should be balanced, with no character out-doing any other by an extreme amount. The way i see it, currently we should simply abort this RP because of the apparent uberness of noisemarine's character. By his reasoning, none of us stand a chance, even one of the Imperium's most venerable warriors, a dreadnought, does not come close to touching this thing, so frankly, i see very little point in continuing. Not a personal attack at noisemarine, this is a general statement, but I find people saying that "oh my character is so uber that it makes the best guy in our side of the game worry and can take down the toughest tank in the game by looking at it" rude and childish and totally ruins the RP for everyone else.

Rant over


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok then ordo, I just thought that there would be a warmaster for Imperium also... If you see my line of reasoning, if there isnt I'll take you as an even match. Also trust me I wont just auto kill your characters.

EDIT: Also if you say it is not a personal attack... it is now shut up... you are the only one who is bitching about it, shut your mouth you big baby, it will be balanced and I will not just kill your character just like that. It has been agreed that Chaos and Xenos WILL get more powerful characters than the Imperium due to the fact that we are outnumbered.... There I explained it.

Regards Noise, and quit your bitching, this how it runs if you're going to whine about it leave...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

in light of the current shitstorm, here is a list of all people on all sides, their race, and their class.

Imperium:
Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
Col. Schafer: IG (commisair)
Vaz: SM (chapter master)
IamI1966: IG (sniper)
Necrosis: SoB (Seraphim)
Ordo Xeno Commander: SM (Dreadnaught)
Asmodai: IG (Captain)
Chrisman 007: IG (Captain)
total: 8

Chaos:
NoiseMarine: CSM (Warlord)
Discy: Chaos (Cultist)
surreal-mind: CSM (lord)
willofdeath: Renegade SM (sniper)
That_Guy: CSM (Rapyor Sergent)
killmaimbyrn: CSM (Nurgle Sorcerer)
BlackApostleVilhelm: CSM (Word Bearers fallen Chaplain)
Icedrake25: DE (Archon)
Alexander Darkblade: CSM (Lord)
Exitus_10: CSM (chosen)
total: 9

Xenos:
solitaire: Eldar (Farseer)
Flerden: Ork (ork...)
thomas2: Tau (XV8)
That_Guy: Eldar (Ranger) (second character...)
Shogun_Nate: Ork (Warboss)
Ste: Eldar (Ranger)
total: 6

thats what the numbers are at, and the strength disposition.
bit yer quitchen, we will make sure its balanced.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I can see your reasoning, its just turned out that there hasn't been one developed so we might as well be equals (to an extent, i mean cmon we have guardsmen, what good are they except meat shields [damn straight chrisman, your a meat shield] :wink

ok, ill admit it started as a personal bitch, but it is kinda general too. Sorry, just really hits a nerve because I've had some bad experiences with people fucking up RP's. I know that they chaos would be more powerful, but that does seem a little extreme for a friendly RP. And the numbers seem to have balanced out reasonably well anyway. Lets get the row on the shoad!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> I can see your reasoning, its just turned out that there hasn't been one developed so we might as well be equals (to an extent, i mean cmon we have guardsmen, what good are they except meat shields [damn straight chrisman, your a meat shield] :wink
> 
> ok, ill admit it started as a personal bitch, but it is kinda general too. Sorry, just really hits a nerve because I've had some bad experiences with people fucking up RP's. I know that they chaos would be more powerful, but that does seem a little extreme for a friendly RP. And the numbers seem to have balanced out reasonably well anyway. Lets get the row on the shoad!


yes the numbers have straightened out, (sorry if I got a little heated) really all we need are a couple more powerful characters for each side (Me and Villhelm for Chaos), (Ordo Xeno Commander, and ________ for Imperium), and (_______ and _________ for Xenos) so we need 3 volunteers all total. (There will be a first and second in command for each force) Also I was thinking since chaos is more of an invading force we could do more of a boss fight at the end with everyone converging on us. (since eldar hate us) anyway tell me what you think of that.

Regards Noise


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Without being Presumtptious, I put myself down dfor Imperium. I'm a Chapter Master, but have been one for so little time, I defer to the guidance of the Senior Chaplain, and have a terrible habit of rushing after the chaos buggers wherever they show, so I'm not completely infallible. Despite being a Null.

However, being a GM, i don't want to tread on anyones feet, and as such, please don't think that I'm wanting extra special treatment, you're all equally applicable to the position, so feel you want to be the big bad good guy, post away  It's by no means taken.

Persoanlly, each of the Entrants for each Xenos, being different races have worked out well. An Ork Waaagh! Eldar Strike Force, and Tau Fleet, led by Big Boss, Farseer and Shas'O respectively. Each is powerful, so should be able to cope with it. Don't want to speak for everyone/anyone, so of course they can decide.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

i signed up for CSM nuff said


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> yes the numbers have straightened out, (sorry if I got a little heated) really all we need are a couple more powerful characters for each side (Me and Villhelm for Chaos), (Ordo Xeno Commander, and ________ for Imperium), and (_______ and _________ for Xenos) so we need 3 volunteers all total. (There will be a first and second in command for each force) Also I was thinking since chaos is more of an invading force we could do more of a boss fight at the end with everyone converging on us. (since eldar hate us) anyway tell me what you think of that.
> 
> Regards Noise


that could work pretty well actually. I figure we could put up with the Xeno's untill the very end of the final battle roayle at the end. IMHO 10 should be our upper bound for each side in this round... and yea, Chaos does have a LOT more power armour than the Imperium does right meow... 
so maybe 1 more Imp. and a few more Xeno and we should be ready to go


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm surprised, Chaos got alot of new signups in a very short amount of time, I would suggest that if you wont miss your chaos character that much, sign up for Imperium or Xenos so we can even out the numbers and get started. REMEMBER! We are going for 10 on each side!

Regards Noise


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Err....is my character alright?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

well actually, i can change my archon from chaos to xenos if you wish, but only to get things rolling asap =P

but...the eldar of the xenos might kill me for doing that right off the bat >.<

EDIT:

or, if the GMs allow and agree on it, i could probably technically count as both, since Dark Eldar are not known for being loyal buggers, just a suggestion im throwing out there


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ALL CURRENT CHARACTERS ARE FINE!!!!!!! that said, we just need a few more recruits... if we need to ask anyone to change anything, we will PM them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I see it as Xenos fight for their own cause, fighting for who and what they want.

If you want to be able to swap targets for your own whims, then I'd suggest joining the ranks of Xenos. If you stick with Chaos, then your goal is destruction of Imperial Forces. Xenos can fight amongst themselves or Imperium or Chaos. However, you may well be taking attacks from the Eldar, but no GM is going to say right, you're dead two posts in.

It's entirely up to you, just think what you want more, Slaves or Destruction of the Imperium. 

I think that Dessel and Noise would agree that until the RP starts, you can edit to your hearts content. Anything that might ruin it will be told to be changed/added to background armies. (IE, Imperial Titan Legion, Chaos Daemonic Horde, Eldar Craftworld etc).


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

so here is a list of everyone who has signed up so far, and their race and "class"

Imperium:
Dessel_Ordo: SM (chaplain(ish))
Vaz: SM (chapter master)
Ordo Xeno Commander: SM (Dreadnaught)
Necrosis: SoB (Seraphim)
Col. Schafer: IG (commisair)
Asmodai: IG (Captain)
Chrisman 007: IG (Captain)
IamI1966: IG (sniper)
Eugene: IG (Kasrkin)
total: 9

Chaos:
NoiseMarine: CSM (Warlord)
HeraldOfKhorne: CSM (Khorne lord)
surreal-mind: CSM (lord)
Alexander Darkblade: CSM (Lord)
BlackApostleVilhelm: CSM (Word Bearers fallen Chaplain)
killmaimbyrn: CSM (Nurgle Sorcerer)
Exitus_10: CSM (chosen)
That_Guy: CSM (Rapyor Sergent)
willofdeath: Renegade SM (sniper)
Discy: Chaos (Cultist)
total: 9

Xenos:
solitaire: Eldar (Farseer)
shas'07: Eldar (Jetbike Autarch)
Ste: Eldar (Ranger)
That_Guy: Eldar (Ranger) (second character...)
thomas2: Tau (XV8)
Shogun_Nate: Ork (Warboss)
Flerden: Ork (ork...)
Lord Kronus: Ork (Kommando)
Mutants_Ho!: Ork (Meganob)
Icedrake25: DE (Archon)
total: 10


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

NAME: Sergeant Wei
RACE: Human Catachan Jungle Fighter
EQUIPMENT: Mk 4 Lascarbine, Arbites Pattern 3 Shotgun, Frag grenades, Knife, Dogtag, Cigar, Simple flak vest instead of flak armour, Medallion Crimson, Fake death pill, Revival pill in teeth.
PERSONALITY: Crazy, humourous, tough, increased senses (even knows what time it is without a watch).
APPEARENCE: Tanned and hair like John McClane in the second Die-hard.
BACKGROUND: Has a history of abnormal actions, like taking cover in a trash can while fellow squadmates went for fortified buildings, consuming of Uplifting Premier and playing soccer matches using frag grenades(and surviving the experience, which he used a cover-up and got the Medallion Crimson for "surviving a heavy bolter hit"). 
AGE: (same age as John McClane in the first Die-hard).
HOMEWORLD: Catachan deathworld.

Would it be fun/ok if I was to be a native human tribe and speak a different language?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

you need to be able to communicate with the others... but yea, most of my characters end up with a litlle Mando in their dialoges, so as long as you can still talk to us in a way we understand as well.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC:  When will the thread start?)


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone should be an ogryn/ratling yea?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

very, very, VERY soon


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't wait to carve _"kick me"_ in Goran's power armour..


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hate to break it to ya, but I'm using Cassius for my RP's... though he may run into Goran eventually... lol. I would rather you carve _your ass here_ into one of the shin covering portions though :laugh:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Time to carve "Kentucky Fried Xeno/Traitor" into my heavy flamer and MM. Maybe "your ass here" carved into the CCW to


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One thing that I've noticed, and is actually beginning to piss me off mightily, and is noticed by Dessell as well, is that there is a lack of cooperation.

At the start of the thread, it's all well and good to showcase your fighting skills against NPC's. But now we're on the 2nd nd 3rd pages for the combatant threads, the two could be on completely different worlds.

It might as well be two/three different RP's. This is nothing against the Xenos players who have done everything right, as far as I can see, and the majority of players for both sides. But there are a select few who are either blatantly ignoring what is written in the other threads, or just believing that what happens in the others has no consequence on them. 

It has a grand potential, but it's had a very shaky start indeed.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the main problem may be some players unwillingness to read the other threads, just a thought right there... right now I'm just giving orders and waiting for Dessel's char to come to me, who knows I might even meet him halfway lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good - one thing I think could be done is to announce your intentions towards another player - for example, you're wishing to call Dessell to you - maybe a post in the Action thread of the faction you are intending to fight with (i.e, you post in Imperial thread to fight an Imperial, Xenos to fight a Xenos, and Chaos to... you get the idea.)

Nice idea, Noise, Good point.

I'll just add a couple of these to the Guidelines thread. Cheers for the ideas


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds good Vaz I'll post that up in my action thread so everyone else there knows what to do.


----------

